# Daikoku GTR meet last night - a lot of pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Small gathering @ Daikoku Futo, Yokohama Japan.
Was one of the better turnouts in a long time.
About 26 cars showed up. Great weather &
friendly people hanging around. To my surprise,
there was also another small meet taking place.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*a few more*


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*last set of photos*






















































































































El Fin - hope you all like them.


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome pics - thanks for sharing hyrev.

Dan


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

o snap they are so sweet cars. does that murcialargo (sp) really need a wing...

the blue R34 has a really nice hood. what brand is it?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pix hyrev. Too bad I couldn't make it


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Very nice pictures, some stunning cars there.

I didn't even know it was on, otherwise I would have tried to ponce a lift !  

Work permit's been approved so I'm going to start looking for an apartment soon. Not having a car is killing me, especially here...


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Small meet?
Other cars????

Wow....  see now there is the major difference between the proverbial "there" and "here".... 

There.... Skylines being out shun by hopped up (tastefully I  might add) Lamborghini's (and not just one) that just "happen" to be hanging out....  you know?... just like that. 

I mean what, is there an abundance of these cars just driving around.... where they all say to each other "Hey lets go hang out in this parking lot.....! 

As opposed to Here.... where you get your local Honda Civics and Ford Mustangs.....clustered together doing nothing but hating each other  eeeshhh  .... 

Nice pics excellent spot wish I was there.... 

EDIT: By the way, the 17th pic down is a really cool wing on a 33 where does one get one of those?.... 

Ross


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great photo's - bet it was a fun evening


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

jeepers those lambos are awesome,unreal you have to have big money to buy a lambo,then tehy have bodykits,rims,exhaust etc etc,great pics


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the nice pics, I will for sure join the group around next year. 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Superb photo's thanks for sharing Hyrev


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

is the diffuser in the below pic the Top Secret one with Vortex generator things?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Luffy said:


> is the diffuser in the below pic the Top Secret one with Vortex generator things?



Looks like the Top Secret. But some other companies are also producing cevelar vortex diffusers.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ex pics mate thanks for sharing em !!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Definitely missed out there 
Great pics though Paul - thanks for sharing. Did you get your car sorted ?
Nick - congratulations mate...have I got a car for you


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

running 345/25 20 for the rear - wish i could stuff that in my fenders.
fills the wheel wells quite well.

one of the other Lambo's had just a bit under 2 finger clearance from 
the front end, that is low!! Looked cool though.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Yea nice one


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow...awesome cars. Nice job Hyrev. Wish i could be there


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bean said:


> Definitely missed out there
> Great pics though Paul - thanks for sharing. Did you get your car sorted ?
> Nick - congratulations mate...have I got a car for you


It's still for sale then? That devils on my shoulder.....!  

First things first, need an apartment with a parking space.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

excellent pics!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

what kind of spoiler is that on the R33?


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> what kind of spoiler is that on the R33?


Ditto


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

NickM said:


> Very nice pictures, some stunning cars there.
> 
> I didn't even know it was on, otherwise I would have tried to ponce a lift !
> 
> Work permit's been approved so I'm going to start looking for an apartment soon. Not having a car is killing me, especially here...


Ah congrats Nick! Good luck in your apartment hunt


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Lets see what caught my eye really apart from the R32s that were so subtlely yet tastefully done exterior wise, were the Blue R34 because of that hood & the Silver R33 cause of the carbon fibre centre piece on the wing. Also the Twin Bull Diablo, gotta love the Raging Bull.

On a side note, pictures 2,3,5,6,8 & 10 refuse to load for me.


----------



## BDoN (Jun 7, 2006)

nice pics, looks like a good time. wish there were things like that around these parts of the world. thx for posting them


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't believe people like that bonnet....looks like something an 8 year old child would design


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

wow, that's amazing,

are there a lot of cars like that over there? it might be worth coming over for a vacation 


grtz


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Awesome pics...my favorite is the Blue LM.  

John


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

DCD said:


> I can't believe people like that bonnet....looks like something an 8 year old child would design



Lol its different so it caught my eye. I still prefer the Top Secret one over any other though.


----------



## bonez59 (Aug 2, 2004)

AAAAAAAAH memorys, reminds me of in jan when myself, Nick (supraRZ), Mick( Jun lemon) came over. Looking goood boys.


We will be back!!!
All the best Ian


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow... those wheels on the white Murcielago


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

DCD said:


> I can't believe people like that bonnet....looks like something an 8 year old child would design


Here's your hood DCD...ever heard of this company? less than 200 GBP and you can sport one on YOUR R34...  

http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/86883352


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

wow.is that lambo bayside blue!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> I can't believe people like that bonnet....looks like something an 8 year old child would design


Totally agree 

And thanks for sharing hyrev.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

gawd, that blue Diablo's a beastie..............and I love it!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey guys does the MB SL AMG club also show up there time to time? Have seen a report on german sports channel about an SL AMG club (all have Louis Vuitton seat leather and D&G sun glasses) challenging around Yokohama . . . the dudes not seemed to be the friendly style . . . .nice to hear that there are some places where passionated people can meet and share , reagardless the taste and opinions of each other.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> by jas3113
> Awesome pics...my favorite is the Blue LM.


thanks, i like it too. 

The R33 spoiler caught my eye too.
It would be nice to see the MB Club out there. If I only can
find out what day they meet then I could go out there and
snap a few pics. Kinda hard for me to go there every night to
see who shows up there, I live about 1 to 1 1/2 hour away.

This time I arrived a bit before 10pm and they were starting 
their meeting, going around and introducing themselves to
everyone. One guy had just done 170,000 km's in his R32. 
Very polite people, no hating going on there. I showed them
the bonnet dampers i got from DCD and they were all very
intrigued  Cant wait to meet up next month. I hope we can
get a bigger gaijin force turnout next time.

Thanks for the comments fellas.


----------



## skylinegtr0415 (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome pics...thanks for sharing! wonder if they ended up racing each other down Yokohama highway.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

psd1 said:


> Here's your hood DCD...ever heard of this company? less than 200 GBP and you can sport one on YOUR R34...
> 
> http://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/86883352


I wouldn't pay more than 2,400 Yen for that

gtrlux...SLs are usually driven by either rich housewives or guys with impossibly orange tans, impossibly orange hair (styled like a woman's hair at that!) and dressed in designer clothes. As for the unfriendly "I'm better than you" attitude....usually all part of the style...they wanna seem like they are in the yakuza but probably just rich daddys boys


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Photos came out great! Nice to see you guys again


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

just seen the pics

just amazing...thanks for sharing

Mmmmm I need a rear diffuser for a 32...so i can copy it    

And put it on of course :smokin:


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

shit that's cool pic's man


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> . . . . . . Cant wait to meet up next month. I hope we can
> get a bigger gaijin force turnout next time.
> 
> Thanks for the comments fellas.



Banzai!!!! By the way I will get married 25th november in Japan, will also do a buisness trip to Tokyo after that date, I will not have a car ( I not moved to Japan right know) . . .would be nice to meet you guys over there and maybe heading for Yokohama in the evening . . . おねがいーーしまーーーす！！！


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DCD said:


> I wouldn't pay more than 2,400 Yen for that
> 
> gtrlux...SLs are usually driven by either rich housewives or guys with impossibly orange tans, impossibly orange hair (styled like a woman's hair at that!) and dressed in designer clothes. As for the unfriendly "I'm better than you" attitude....usually all part of the style...they wanna seem like they are in the yakuza but probably just rich daddys boys


 . . .yeah man . .daddys boys . . . actually the real Yakusa's are driving Mitsukoshi










. .and believe me, my neighbor in Japan has one and gets driven to his Pachinco every day


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^but those cars are all black on black wheels with blacked out Limo tint wearing black suits and shades.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Banzai!!!! By the way I will get married 25th november in Japan, will also do a buisness trip to Tokyo after that date, I will not have a car ( I not moved to Japan right know) . . .would be nice to meet you guys over there and maybe heading for Yokohama in the evening . . . おねがいーーしまーーーす！！！


Congratulations.  
Hope to see you then.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bean said:


> Congratulations.
> Hope to see you then.


Thanks 


@hyrev


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

that's so hot. Must admit, that some of those Lambos are tight
Those two Murcielagos with the rear wings are actualle really cool - thought I would never say that about that car...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pix, hyrev. Thanx for posting. Were any of the lambos twin turbo equipped?

Cya O!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

no, not that i saw. 
Those cars were more show than "go".


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

brings back a few memories of japan when i met up with you guys.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

mmmm! Great pics hyrev! So which group was yours?  

The people's faces are fuzzy, so you were using a slow exposure to get such clear shots, with a tripod?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ yes, slow shutter + tripod.
Actually my friends were in Indonesia and
San Diego @ the moment, and one in Los Angeles.
But I did have one friend with the white R34 on
AVS wheels go, along with G.A.T Feast and his
Mustang show up.The group is the Immortal GTROC. 
Most live in/around Tokyo and Kanto Plains.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Nice Pics Hyrev... love the Blue LM and the Red GTR


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

lovely cars you have out there!!:smokin: 

wish i could live out in japan looks so nice and all these cars, wonder how people pay for the mods to there cars , and i want to live there more after i saw tokyo drift last night


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

skyline_boy said:


> lovely cars you have out there!!:smokin:
> 
> wish i could live out in japan looks so nice and all these cars, wonder how people pay for the mods to there cars , and i want to live there more after i saw tokyo drift last night



. .the jap. car scene is great, because the japanese essence is even more greater.


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

*great pixs*

these pixs are great they are so sick(as in nice)....


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

hyrev said:


> no, not that i saw.
> Those cars were more show than "go".



yes, neons, lambo doors,... pure rice


----------



## wangan_x (Jun 20, 2006)

man does that bring back some memories... thiose pics are awesome. Do you guys do wangan runs?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

awesome....esp the lambos


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> wangan_x man
> 
> does that bring back some memories... thiose pics are awesome. Do you guys do wangan runs?


been a long time man, as a group, perhaps the night after TAS 06.
That was fun, but then the roads got a little bit wet, so had to be a bit more cautious. But that was fun. 
Speaking of TAS, has anyone made plans to come over?


----------



## wangan_x (Jun 20, 2006)

i am planning on the 07 TAS funding really ain't available as of right now

how much does it run per person? anyone wanna pick me and the wife up from the airport?


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

when is that? howmutch, and how long?


----------

